# Marion Bartoli - Wimbledon-Siegerin beendet überraschend ihre Karriere



## Q (20 Aug. 2013)

*Nicht mal anderthalb Monate nach dem größten Erfolg ihrer Tenniskarriere mit dem Triumph in Wimbledon hat Marion Bartoli ihren sofortigen Rücktritt erklärt.

*Unmittelbar nach ihrer 6:3, 4:6, 1:6-Niederlage am Mittwoch (Ortszeit) in Cincinnati gegen die Rumänin Simona Halep sagte die 28 Jahre alte Französin: "Das war das letzte Match meiner Karriere, sorry." Ihr Körper schaffe es einfach nicht mehr, meinte Bartoli, die am 6. Juli im Finale von Wimbledon die Berlinerin Sabine Lisicki geschlagen hatte.
"Ich habe mir meinen Traum erfüllt und das wird mir ewig bleiben", sagte Bartoli bei einer Pressekonferenz. Sie habe alles in Wimbledon gegeben. Nun aber habe sie nach 45 Minuten oder einer Stunde im Spiel überall Schmerzen. Bartoli hatte in der vergangenen Woche beim Turnier in Toronto wegen Bauchbeschwerden ihr Achtelfinalmatch vorzeitig beenden müssen.
Vor allem ihre Achillessehnen würden schmerzen, ihre Schultern, die Hüfte und der untere Rücken. "Es ist Zeit für mich zurückzutreten", sagte sie am Mittwoch, 39 Tage nach dem größten Erfolg ihrer Karriere. Insgesamt gewann Bartoli acht WTA-Turniere und kassierte 11 042 914 US-Dollar Preisgeld. Sie beendet ihre Laufbahn als Siebte der Weltrangliste. (rp-online)


Wir wünschen Ihr alles Gute für ihr weiteres Leben und hoffen, dass die Entscheidung für sie richtig ist.


Die Bilder von der Pressekonferenz könnt ihr hier sehen:


http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-tennis-center-cincinnati-aug-14-2013-9x.html


Gollum hat sie für uns eingefangen :thumbup:


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Das muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden,wenn es nicht mehr geht Gesundheitlich.

Auf jedem Fall alles Gute Marion


----------

